# Just a couple things



## Chuckles (Feb 10, 2016)

I miss people - Especially Danny

..... also: Salty, Justin, Mario, Devin, etc .....

- I don't want marketing from this forum

- I'm not looking to turn a profit from B/S/T

[video=youtube_share;yavmGUlkAZk]http://youtu.be/yavmGUlkAZk[/video]



KKF - Love on the Rocks


----------



## USC 2012 (Feb 11, 2016)

Epic post!


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 11, 2016)

I just spent a lot of time on the phone with Devin last week helping best I could with BBQ tips for a charity dinner he was helping out with. He was a pleasure to talk to and was very appreciative of the help, and I was EXTREMELY FLATTERED that he valued my opinion for such an undertaking. Really meant a lot. Was a great experience overall. But it really made me realize how little I've seen him and some of the guys that I lurked on back on the old forum, long before I found this one. The cats that got me into this **** in the first place- completely unbeknownst to them. I know **** happens, and people's paths change. And yet... I dunno, I think things ebb and flow, in many ways. Big and small.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 11, 2016)

Here here. 

k.


----------



## chinacats (Feb 11, 2016)

lus1:


----------



## Mute-on (Feb 11, 2016)

Plus one too. 

In addition to Danny, I really miss Salty. Pure wisdom and experience. No BS. I liked that. 

J


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 11, 2016)

Forums mirror real life unfortunately. Friends come and go with life changes, while disfunctional family members never seem to go away :biggrin:

I like Chuckles' post, and have to add Chralie to that list.

in the end it is all about how much nicer it is to have an online community then simply a specialty forum.


----------



## TheDispossessed (Feb 12, 2016)

I haven't been around here too long, and I never made any meaningful relationships with older members who have unfortunately left us in one way or another. That said, I continue to feel extremely grateful to have been here, almost every day, for the last three years. I don't use any other social media, and I don't keep up the work of maintaining many close friends in my real life. I left cooking professionally about a year and a half ago when my first child was born. This forum helps me stay in touch with some of what I loved about that line of work. 
Basically, I'm just saying thank you to anyone who has taken the time to contribute regularly to the intelligence and humanity of this community. I've enjoyed it greatly and hope to continue to do so.
Cheers
Matteo


----------



## Asteger (Feb 12, 2016)

Nice words. Yes, thanks from me too


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Feb 21, 2016)

Love this post Chuckles. Truly. When I first joined 3yrs ago...these guys were all active...along with a few others that seem to have disappeared over time. It was a great place to be involved with, and those guys were among the people at the head of the list that made it that way.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 21, 2016)

Oh, I think I know what this post is all about-via our texts the other day Chucky. 
Haha!
It's funny, but true!
I miss all those peeps and even more. Was so cool to hang with Salty in person this fall. He's everything I imagined, but better.

Dammit Danny!!!!


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 21, 2016)

We've already go the remedy. A nasty asss road trip through wi to chicago. You know the type Chris, experimental snack foods, russian restaurants, a bit of booze, rock etc.

k.


----------



## Anton (Feb 22, 2016)

let's be honest.. Some moved on because they couldn't express what they wanted, which partly made them who they are/were. I miss the healthy, no non-sense, exchanges


----------



## Anton (Feb 22, 2016)

mr drinky said:


> We've already go the remedy. A nasty asss road trip through wi to chicago. You know the type Chris, experimental snack foods, russian restaurants, a bit of booze, rock etc.
> 
> k.



Sign me up


----------



## Asteger (Feb 22, 2016)

Anton said:


> let's be honest.. Some moved on because they couldn't express what they wanted, which partly made them who they are/were. I miss the healthy, no non-sense, exchanges



Probably true. Big mouths are too much work for the powers that be


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 22, 2016)

None of the people I mentioned have been banned as far as I know. 

Also, when you catch yourself posting about missing people that are still alive, that you know and have spent time with in real life, you need to get off the couch and go out in the real world and get busy living.


----------



## stevenStefano (Feb 22, 2016)

I remember even on the old Foodie Forums days the number of guys with insane knife collections that just stopped posting. I guess knives are a hobby for some people, which leads to them getting other hobbies. There's a ton of cool people who don't seem to be about any more. Sad but true


----------



## 2010ZR1 (Feb 25, 2016)

It is hard sometimes with life to always be as involved as you would like. I really like this forum and am very new but I am sincerely looking forward to meeting some of the people in person at my house in March for the West Coast get together.


----------



## panda (Feb 25, 2016)

mr drinky said:


> We've already go the remedy. A nasty asss road trip through wi to chicago. You know the type Chris, experimental snack foods, russian restaurants, a bit of booze, rock etc.
> 
> k.



I like your style dinkles, esp the last bit before etc. &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## spoiledbroth (Feb 25, 2016)

Maybe people stopped coming around because of the temptation to always have something new on the way as it were? I know I often go window shopping after posting here.


----------



## Asteger (Feb 25, 2016)

spoiledbroth said:


> Maybe people stopped coming around because of the temptation to always have something new on the way as it were? I know I often go window shopping after posting here.



Definitely. I know a former, prominent member with a huge collection of knives and stones, and he just vanished. Reason: temptation was too much and the only way he could deal with it would be to quit cold turkey.

Not so for everyone, though, I think. I don't get much itch to buy from here. But I do get tempted to constantly fuss around and try this or that technique and check things again. 

Speaking of Danny Owen, mentioned again above: he had a pretty modest collection of knives and stones, compared to others, and I think he liked the social element here, the chance to learn new stuff, recipe and cooking discussion, etc, and didn't really succomb to new blade frenzy


----------



## ecchef (Feb 26, 2016)

Asteger said:


> Probably true. Big mouths are too much work for the powers that be



Actually, it's not the size of the mouth...it's the content emanating from it.
And yeah, sometimes it is a lot of work. That's why committed guys like Danny are so valuable and respected here.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Mar 2, 2016)

I think some of the guys got burned out (me included), and either in the process of "recharging" or moved on. That's life, unfortunately. I got to say it's nice that the backbone of this and previous forum is still in place, and that EC and WC gathering are still taking place. I do miss the excitement from years ago though, and that in large part has to do with the people from these forums.


----------

